# Carbon Vorbau KUOTA KATCH RST 01, 110mm, 164g,neuwertig



## rescue diver (5. November 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330492774403&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

